# Snake handler found guilty



## moosenoose (Feb 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-22-2010
*Source:* The Coffs Coast Advocate



> A SNAKE handler, caught keeping native pythons illegally inside his Sandy Beach home has been placed on a two year good behaviour bond.
> 
> Robert Major, 45, was found guilty of multiple counts of possessing protected fauna and one count of drug possession in the Coffs Harbour Local Court.
> 
> He was fined $500 for possessing 391 grams of cannabis and a total of $1400 for 14 counts of possessing native diamond and carpet pythons without permits.



Drugs and reptiles?? That'd be a first wouldn't it? :lol:

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## JasonL (Feb 22, 2010)

Surely there must be some mistake.... keepers getting caught with pot give the rest of us a bad name. If you are going to make the news make sure it is for hard drugs and firearms, thats the way we do things in this hobby! :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 22, 2010)

So did this guy actually work with the WIRES groups or what ever the group is that goes and catches snakes etc? or is the term snake handler being used by the media because he has snakes?


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 22, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Surely there must be some mistake.... keepers getting caught with pot give the rest of us a bad name. If you are going to make the news make sure it is for hard drugs and firearms, thats the way we do things in this hobby! :lol:


 BAHHHHHHH HA HA HA ..................yeah the good ole saying 'go hard or go home' ...

please kids dont try this at home ....


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> BAHHHHHHH HA HA HA ..................yeah the good ole saying 'go hard or go home' ...
> 
> please kids dont try this at home ....



Speaking from 'a friends' experience if you are going to try it then home is probably the safest place to. However i would urge you to unplug your network cable and stay off APS.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 22, 2010)

He could have explained to the court that the pot was to keep his snakes calm and he kept the snakes to find a new hobby that would keep him away from drugs.
Needs a better solicitor!


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Speaking from 'a friends' experience if you are going to try it then home is probably the safest place to. However i would urge you to unplug your network cable and stay off APS.


mmm is this friend of yours an EX APS user?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 22, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> mmm is this friend of yours an EX APS user?



This is going way off topic! I've been infraction free for a week now! Don't get me done again RBB!


----------



## MatE (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually i know the guy and he doesnt own diamond pythons,they have got all all wrong they wouldnt know a diamond python from a monkey.The guy who wrote that in the news paper needs his head red.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 22, 2010)

MatE said:


> Actually i know the guy and he doesnt own diamond pythons,they have got all all wrong they wouldnt know a diamond python from a monkey.The guy who wrote that in the news paper needs his head red.



But....but...but the media never makes mistakes :lol:


----------



## naledge (Feb 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Speaking from 'a friends' experience if you are going to try it then home is probably the safest place to. However i would urge you to unplug your network cable and stay off APS.



... aren't you a teacher?

Tisk tisk.


----------



## Kyro (Feb 22, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Speaking from 'a friends' experience if you are going to try it then home is probably the safest place to. However i would urge you to unplug your network cable and stay off APS.



Great advice there Gordo..............hehehehe :lol:


----------



## phillthediamond (Feb 23, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> He could have explained to the court that the pot was to keep his snakes calm and he kept the snakes to find a new hobby that would keep him away from drugs.
> Needs a better solicitor!


 
LOL well said. own experiance??


----------



## phillthediamond (Feb 23, 2010)

you cant blame the poor guy for trying, hes got perfect conditions for keeping both pot and snakes, if only there was some legal way to keep snakes in this country.......

lol act will let you keep pot but from what i understand wont let u keep venomous snakes great idea i think.


----------

